# Vodafone Modem offer....misrepresentation?



## Squonk (20 Mar 2012)

To cut a very long story short, I renewed my contract with Vodafone in order to avail of a new modem. This is shown at this link and Vodafone claim it is worth €80:
http://www.vodafone.ie/df/homebroadband/ 
Instead Vodafone sent me out an old Zyxel P660 modem, similar to what I had already (Similar to what's shown here http://www.amazon.co.uk/ZyXEL-P660H...OA6G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332263019&sr=8-1)

I called Vodafone and they told me that the Zyxel is all they offer now and have no idea when they might be able to offer the new modem. However, they continue to advertise this new modem on their website. I told them this was misrepresentation. I emailed them a letter of complaint 8 days ago and they never even bothered to acknowledge.

What options do I have? Am I within my rights to cancel my contract with them? 

PS
For the geeks, the advertised modem has better power output, 802.11n (faster data transfer), wireless printing, USB sharing and gives faster access to the Internet.


----------



## Squonk (21 Mar 2012)

I've just registered a complaint with the Consumers Association of Ireland. I've never dealt with them before but let's see if they can help. Meanwhile, Vodafone continue to advertise that modem and continue to ignore me


----------



## gianni (21 Mar 2012)

Write/email Vodafone and let them know that you will be contacting ComReg after x number of days. If they don't respond contact comreg and let them know the steps you have already taken and the lack of response from VF. They will give you a complaint number and will follow up with VF. VF will then contact you very quickly to resolve the issue.

I did all of the above when I was misled by an advert they had for one of their packages. They were advertising off peak calls as being between certain hours but then changed this to other (less attractive) hours. I bought the package on the basis of the originally advertised hours. I complained to VF but got nowhere until I involved ComReg. The issue was resolved, to my satisfaction, very swiftly soon after.


----------



## serotoninsid (21 Mar 2012)

@Squonk:  I had a related issue.  Switched to Vodafone.  At the time of placing the call, I said I would use the existing modem I had.  A couple of days after that ..BEFORE I had been switched, I started to encounter problems with that modem.  Got back in contact with vodafone -and they said that I was no longer entitled to one.

I held my ground - and eventually, they agreed.  However, the person dealing with it maintained all along that they don't offer a free modem as part of the deal - that they normally would charge for this.  I can't imagine why she would even try to maintain this - as it's there for all to see on their website!

Q.  Do you know the make/model of the router that's advertised on their website?  Is the make/model of modem stated anywhere on the site?  They sent me a zyxel - and I didn't pick up on this. Having read your experience above, I think I will follow up on this also.


----------



## Squonk (21 Mar 2012)

The make/model is Huawei HG556a. This is the photo that's shown on the website. The Zyxel looks completely different. The Vodafone modem offer states "best available technology, bulit-in firewall, USB plug-in, wireless printing, mobile broadband". The Zyxel offers none of this (more importantly, a new modem should be able to access the Internet quicker)


----------



## serotoninsid (30 Mar 2012)

Hi Squonk.  How are you getting on with pursuing this?

I have only now got round to contacting vodafone and insisting upon them supplying the Huawei modem as advertised.  Will post back their response in due course.


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Mar 2012)

My advice is to take a screenshot of the web page asap and store same safely.  Have a read of their lengthy T&Cs and see what exactly they state.  Copy same also if necessary.    I have complained to Vodafone in the past about making changes without notifying people and not amending their T&Cs. They told me that the T&Cs stated same without them checking.  When I had a look they were incorrect and had not been amended to include the changes.  I found their Call Centre staff will say anything to justify their argument.  ComReg sorted the complaints as soon as they could.

Reported them to Advertising Standards Authority also for false advertising but it took six months to get a written reply from the ASA and same was unsatisfactory.  The Small Claims Court sorted the problem though.


----------



## serotoninsid (1 Apr 2012)

Hi Sue Ellen.  Thanks for your post.  Vodafone have acknowledged receipt of my query on this - so waiting now for their response.  Will update the results here - for the benefit of others who are likely to experience a similar issue.


----------



## Jim2007 (1 Apr 2012)

Go blast your complaints out at Vodafone over on Twitter... companies seem to be far more concerned and responsive about stuff posted on Twitter than anywhere else!


----------



## serotoninsid (1 Apr 2012)

Jim2007 said:


> Go blast your complaints out at Vodafone over on Twitter... companies seem to be far more concerned and responsive about stuff posted on Twitter than anywhere else!


Good point.  Personally, I don't tweet - but for those who do, fill yer boots ;-)

I contacted one of their customer service reps via their presence on boards.ie - found that easier.  Nice to see companies offering a few different options for interaction with customers.


----------



## Squonk (2 Apr 2012)

Update : I sent an email to Consumers Association....no response from them. After reading the suggestion of gianni, I contacted Comreg. They replied very comprehensively within a day and told me that they would act if I had not heard from Vodafone within 10 working days of my written complaint to Vodafone (this was on about the 7th day). Then, coincidentally (!), on the 10th day, Vodafone got in touch with me to say that they will be sending me out the Huawei modem. (Note they had not even acknowledged my written complaint 10 days earlier when I sent it in). I had not told Vodafone about my complaint to Comreg. My new modem arrived today. Painful experience overall.


----------



## serotoninsid (2 Apr 2012)

@Squonk - thanks for coming back and providing feedback on your experience.  Had contact this morning saying that a ticket had been raised and that I would be due to receive a call tomorrow morning.  Lets see what they come back with.

The last time round, when getting them to send a router, yer wan from customer service presented things like they were doing me a favour, that they should normally charge me for it...and then they sent the cheaper router.  I didn't bother pulling her up on it.  Whilst it's never ethical to lie to customers, if your going to do it, at least be intelligent about it!  'Free broadband router' plastered across their website! - it's a bit of a giveaway!


----------

